#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-25
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-26
<sadako> sir natz !!!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-27
<str0ng> ahemz!
<str0ng> ping! :)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-28
<Tyrone> Terminus:  you there?
<Tyrone> Knightlust:  hello
<Tyrone> Knightlust: 
<Knightlust> ey Tyrone, sorry can't stay long
<Tyrone> ah ok
<Tyrone> :)
<Knightlust> my connection's a bit bad
<Tyrone> ahh kk
<Tyrone> i just have this problim
<Knightlust> i'm currently on 3g kasi
<Tyrone> i want to cache youtube video
<Tyrone> but now i cant find a working a cache video
<Knightlust> using what?
<Tyrone> wala pa ako ma hanap eh
<Knightlust> and i don't think the newer flash version won't allow you to do that
<Tyrone> kasi ung iba na source ayaw na gumana
<Knightlust> afaik, you have to stream
<Tyrone> kaya nga eh
<Tyrone> :(
<Knightlust> besides, it's illegal
<Tyrone> para kasi dito sa cafe namin
<Tyrone> dami gumagamit ng youtube eh
<Knightlust> youtube usage policy forbids caching, saving, or downloading videos form their site
<Knightlust> s/form/from/
<Knightlust> sorry, dude, can't help you with that
<Tyrone> paano kaya to
<Tyrone> its ok
<Knightlust> i'm unfamiliar with caching applications
<Knightlust> and, well, it's illegal
<Knightlust> hehehe
<Tyrone> haha
<Tyrone> ok
<Tyrone> il look another source
<Tyrone> :)
<Knightlust> oh, and fyi. ubuntu channels such as #ubuntu-ph forbids us from discussing or walking you through caching youtube videos
<Knightlust> basically, anything illegal, so if you do find someone to help you, you have to take it somewhere else, pm maybe.
<Knightlust> sorry dude!
<Tyrone> its ok
<Tyrone> i understand
<angheloko> !define bootstrap
<lubotu2> angheloko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<butiki> angheloko: Error: "define" is not a valid command.
<angheloko> !bootstrap
<butiki> angheloko: Error: "bootstrap" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-29
<stjohnmedrano> good day everyone
<kidsodateless> hello :D
<jongbergs> helooo..
<jongbergs> !topic
<lubotu2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<butiki> jongbergs: Error: "topic" is not a valid command.
<jongbergs> hello po, ask lang po kung saan ako pwede maka kuha ng instructional materials regarding introduction to linux (ubuntu) designed for beginners..
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-21
<arscariosus> mga sir
<arscariosus> paano nakakakuha ng magandang cloak?
<Terminus> arscariosus: if you're affiliated with a project, you can get one. otherwise, ask a freenode staffer for an unaffiliated cloak.
<zakame> hi hi
<Terminus> heya zakame. what's new?
<zakame> CDs have arrived
<zakame> I'll just make a count of them and get them shipped to requestors
<Terminus> nice. i've been giving 12.04 a whirl and so far it's ok. been digging up the bugs.
<zakame> hehehe
<zakame> I haven't been on 12.04 though for close to a month now
<Terminus> i also got tired of my old mushy keyboard so i splurged on a keyboard with mechanical switches. =D
<zakame> since getting a new personal laptop
<zakame> yeah I saw on fb
 * zakame thinking of sniping that model m replica he saw on ebay.ph earlier
<Terminus> i haven't even been on 12.04 for a month yet. i waited till it was released then i added it to my debmirror config.
<zakame> hehehe
<Terminus> haha. i've been dreaming of a realforce or hhk2 keyboard but i don't think i can justify $300 to $500 on a keyboard right now. shipping a leopold would be expensive as well. found the blackwidow and the price wasn't too far off the razer store so i decided to just go and get it.
<Terminus> i stuffed a centos 6 vm with zimbra on my 12.04 install earlier. thought it could handle it. nope. brought my box to a crawl.
<zakame> hehehe
<zakame> still depends on my unlaziness... I'm so used to chiclet keyboards now
<zakame> over libvirt?
<Terminus> after using the blackwidow, my macbook's chiclet keyboard started feeling mushy. >_<
<Terminus> nah... vmware player. i haven't tried kvm yet.
<zakame> ah
<Terminus> the problem was, i was running it on an i3-2100 with 4GB ram. XD
<zakame> hehehe
<Terminus> i tried my hand at stock market trading as well. it's addicting. haha
<zakame> for real?
<zakame> or those simulators?
<Terminus> zakame: yeah. i opened a trading account with BPI. i did my first buy order earlier. made triple what i put in at the end of march.
<Terminus> by yeah i mean for real. hehe
<zakame> ooh
<zakame> ncie
<zakame> *nice
<Terminus> errr... first sell order i mean.
<Terminus> i plan to buy the same stock again when the price goes down. i think it peaked earlier.
<zakame> hehehe
<zakame> my aunt was encouraging me to do the same, I'll probably go for it later in the year
<Terminus> this is the nice thing about being the sysad. unrestricted internet connection so i can trade during office hours. the majority of the office has net connections blocked. hehe
<zakame> hehehe
<Terminus> BPI has been pretty convenient so far. only need two accounts. one has a maintaining balance of 3000, the other, 500 so low overhead.
<zakame> ooh
<zakame> so you're doing the brokering yourself?
<Terminus> well, technically BPI is the broker but i'm the one posting the buy and sell orders. just input stock symbol, volume, and price and if there's a match, PSE will approve the transaction. happens in a second according to the timestamps.
<zakame> ah
<Terminus> i'm using https://www.bpitrade.com/
<zakame> nice
<zakame> i haven't had a bpi account in ages
<Terminus> i've never had a bpi account till now. hehe
<zakame> hehe
<zakame> that was my first bank account as a kid back in the 90s
<zakame> never was serious about it though, so I ended up closing it
<zakame> brb
<zakame> back
<Terminus> wb. =)
<zakame> hehe
<Terminus> had to put the gf to bed. XD
<zakame> hehehe
<Terminus> guess i'm gonna call it a night so good night. =)
<zakame> good night! :)
<arscariosus> Terminus: thanks sir
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-26
<nhatz> waaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2013-05-25
<markcl> yo guys!
<markcl> anyone know a cool irc group for pinoy programmers?
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-22
<Kaii_> hey guys gud afternoon :D
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-24
<strong> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-25
 * DeathKane yawns.
<bit7> Hello?
#ubuntu-ph 2015-05-20
<BigEars431> Ubuntu Users!!!
#ubuntu-ph 2015-05-23
<Nhatz> wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2016-05-26
<atmark> nak nak
 * atmark pokes e1mer
<atmark> e1mer: musta na sir?
<e1mer> atmark: yo
#ubuntu-ph 2017-05-22
<zakame> boo
#ubuntu-ph 2018-05-22
<jepong> hello!
